# Poor Toby, another woe



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh no!!!! Poor Toby  Is there some sort of bandage situation that could be put over the sore to help it to heal but allow him to still wear his harness?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor Toby and poor you. Keeping my fingers crossed that the lump turns out to be something innocuous. Is there a way to shorten the length of his harness so that it is not rubbing in that same area? Maybe a size smaller? I hope his sore heals quickly and no infection sets in. Hugs to you both. =(


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor Toby, poor you. Barb, could a harness like this work without getting near the area? We used one when Cody was having spinal issues and it did great. Originally developed to get SAR dogs in and out of helicopters. Web Master Or, could you line your current harness with some sheepskin or fleece?

For the time being it seems like you need to let the air get to it. Can you just use towels under hips for the short term?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry.  Poor sweet Toby and poor you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

I am so sorry to hear of Toby's bump and sore. Could a towel under the harness where it meets his leg help, just when he is using the harness to walk?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link Betty, unfortunately, it looks like the back part of that harness (in the photo of it on the dog) sits exactly where his other one does, which is where the sore is.
I think I will have to try a towel. I have tons of vet wrap here, maybe once the sore heals up I can wrap the harness straps with padding and vet wrap? 
I feel so bad, I really let my guy down to let this happen. We have a vet appointment Wednesday, just can't get there sooner since I have to take my husband to the cardiologist tomorrow. 
Poor Toby.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ohhh, Toby! Could you make due without it for a few days to let the air get to it and for it to heal? I wonder if you could use a towel in the meantime. I know it isn't as good but it might be better than nothing.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

i am so sorry to hear this.
When my horse got a sore at this girth area (due to me not checking carefully) I put a large feminine pad there to keep the girth from rubbing. Maybe you could put some gold bond on the sore to dry it and then adhere the pad to the harness in that area.

It doesn't sound like something that can be stitched - at least not in my experience.

Poor Toby. Poor you. I hope things go great at the cardiologost's tomorrow.:smooch:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor guy, he just can't catch a break. When it heals maybe you could make a sheep skin sleeve and put it on the harness strap for that spot.

I hope your husband's cardiologist appointment is a good one.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh poor Toby and poor you. I hope Toby's sore heals quickly and that the lump turns out to be nothing serious. We will keep you , Toby and your husband in our thoughts and prayers. Give Toby a big hug from us.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, what an upsetting thing for you to find. The feminine pad idea sounds good or is there some kind of non stick gauze?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

I think the feminine pad would work!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Toby, he really can't catch a break these days. Barb, do you have or know anyone who has a Drs. Foster and Smith comfort lift? you could use that and the front part of his HelpEmUpHarness to help him up until the wound heals. If you go on the yahoo degenerative myelopathy list (you'll have to join if you're not a member), there's a homemade sweatshirt lift in the files that's a no sewing involved, easy to make thing that would work. Hope your hubby gets a good report from the cardiologist.....


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, I am so sorry to hear this about Toby - that poor, dear soul. I really like the advise regarding the towel in the short term to help him get up. 
And so sorry about the sore on his leg. At least you have him scheduled in for an appointment on Wednesday. I know the waiting must be very difficult. But it does sound like you have a lot on your plate at the moment, what with a cardiologist appointment for your husband tomorrow.

I really hope everything works out well.

I will keep you all in my thoughts.

Please give sweet Toby lots of kisses from his forum friends. You must be a wreck. I hope you're taking care of YOU, too.

Kim


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Poor Toby and poor you. I know it is so difficult when they suffer with anything, but it is not your fault. These guys can have things pop up almost out of nowhere it seems. Please don't blame yourself. Jake and I are sending hugs your way.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. The towel seems to be working, sort of. It's the best option I have for the moment. I love the idea of the feminine pad, that just might work, if I can stick it to the harness.
I gently put the harness on him and I think I know what caused the problem. There are 2 plastic "D" rings, and I think one of them just plain chewed a hole in him. It seems to be right where the ring falls. I padded the harness carefully with old cotton T-shirt and wrapped it real thickly with vet wrap, but I'm not going to put it on him for a while. Hopefully that will prevent it from happening again. 
I'm not sure if it can be stitched or not. I thought of taking a picture and posting it but it's pretty gross. I did put some neosporin on it, which makes it look even worse, and of course clipped all the hair from anywhere near it. 
I hope they adjust my husband's drugs tomorrow. I understand they need to keep his heart moving slowly after the bypass until things heal up, but he's having a very hard time with the drugs. 
It will get better.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The sweatshirt lift sounds interesting. I'll have to join the list and see what it looks like.



Finn's Fan said:


> Poor Toby, he really can't catch a break these days. Barb, do you have or know anyone who has a Drs. Foster and Smith comfort lift? you could use that and the front part of his HelpEmUpHarness to help him up until the wound heals. If you go on the yahoo degenerative myelopathy list (you'll have to join if you're not a member), there's a homemade sweatshirt lift in the files that's a no sewing involved, easy to make thing that would work. Hope your hubby gets a good report from the cardiologist.....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor Toby. Hope he can heal quickly. It's tough when they get old.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hugs to Toby and hoping he is better soon. Lots of great advice so far, I was going to suggest the pad and a towel or a tensor bandage as well. 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, geeze. You both deserve a little good news these days. You've been through more than your share.

I'm glad the towel is working for now. And glad you see the vet Wednesday. Good luck. And hope all is well tomorrow with your hubby.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, I lied. There is a litle sewing on the sweatshirt sling. Google Sir Lyon Puff sling and you'll find the pattern.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope your husband's cardiologist visit went well and I sure do hope toby is doing better.
Big hugs to you all.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The sweatshirt sling looks really cool. I'll have to try to make one. Thanks!
Degenerative Myelopathy Member's Roster: Sir Lyon Puff Sweatshirt Sling


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Let us know how Toby's vet visit goes today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

Would this work for Toby?
Bob Dylan (June) posted about this for her Dylan.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-physiology-breed-standard/94462-dylan-7.html

Thanks for the picture of Dylan and the harness and I have to keep it in mind in case I ever need one.

I am posting the pic of Dylan and his harness here, in case someone misses it on the previous page.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/...2-dylan-6.html (Dylan) 
Attached Images


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I hope everything goes ok for Toby at his appointment. You have really been under some stress and challenge.

I will be keeping Toby, your hubby and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Praying for Toby, you and your Hubby.
Things have to get better for all of you!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Aw that was sad reading about poor Toby. And of course you and hubby.
It sounds like what you're doing is working but I wondered if a diaper (like a big people sized one, or they probably make them for dogs too) would help. It might provide padding all over and keep the skin dry. Of course poor Toby would probably be mortified. But I wanted to throw out the idea.

I hope things get better for all asap. A person can only take so much ...


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Wags and hugs your way for comfort and strength.


----------

